# Albino Clown Knifefish



## siewmj1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone seen any Albino or Golden Clown Knifefish as well as *Notopterus* *notopterus*, Asian Knifefish in Australia or anywhere else ?

How much does a Albino or a regular knifefish cost ?


----------



## Firedrake (Sep 9, 2011)

Are they even legal here? From what I've read sounds like you won't find many here and they probably need a special permit to import.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 9, 2011)

I have seen a few normal one's in qld but was couple of years ago going for $500-$1000 ea. but have never seen an albino one


----------



## killimike (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't recall seeing any albinos, but the normal ones are moderately common, as far as monster fish go. For people in the know re albinos, try people who are selling rays, giant characins etc on petlink or monsterfish keepers, they might know about stuff less commonly advertised


----------



## dean30bb (Sep 9, 2011)

there's a few normal clown knifes here where i am. but as for golds and albinos you can get them if you can find them and if you want to pay big bucks for them.....


----------



## siewmj1 (Sep 9, 2011)

*how about Notopterus* *notopterus ? Have you seen any of them ?*


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Sep 9, 2011)

are you talking about ghost knives? 
i have seen them pop up from time to time, there uncommon/rare 
there usualy doubble or even tripple the cost of the normal form, 

as for importing fish get on to aquabid and look for "fish chick" (jodie lea) she is the australian transshipper and she will be able to give you a list of fish that are ok to import as well as a rundown of how to go about bringing stuff in,


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 9, 2011)

There is a gold clown on petlink for $350 atm ( think it was 30 - 40cm?) , haven't seen any albinos around for a wile.

They can't be imported into Oz but there are quite a few around.



pyrodarknessanny said:


> are you talking about ghost knives?
> i have seen them pop up from time to time, there uncommon/rare
> there usualy doubble or even tripple the cost of the normal form,
> 
> as for importing fish get on to aquabid and look for "fish chick" (jodie lea) she is the australian transshipper and she will be able to give you a list of fish that are ok to import as well as a rundown of how to go about bringing stuff in,



Clown knife fish , not ghost knife fish.


----------



## viciousred (Sep 13, 2011)

Black Ghost Knifes are mostly common these days and not that expensive... i have a rather large one  He rocks

I want a clown one too, but the whole one fish in a huge tank thing puts me off a little...


----------

